# Bob's Circus cookie or Grim Lily cookie?



## Circus (Oct 19, 2019)

So I have obtained the magical number (250) of leaf tickets, and I've been waiting for Bob's Circus cookie to come out to see if I wanted to get that one or the Grim Lily cookie. Now that I've seen them both, I really can't decide what I want to do. I really only just want the outfits (wig and dress) from both of them, and I'll have two stamp cards after I buy the fortune cookies. So, does anyone know which one I should go with, and which one I should just buy the outfit for?


----------



## Ras (Oct 19, 2019)

You’d think it’d be easy for someone named Circus! I like the circus items a lot better, but it’s hard to say since you want just the clothes. The circus clothes are pretty cool, IMO. I guess I’m suggesting Circus!


----------



## Corndoggy (Oct 21, 2019)

i reckon you should get the circus cookie as the bright colours are quite fun. I also believe that the circus outfit is a lot nicer than the grim lily outfit.


----------



## auroral (Oct 21, 2019)

I guess it really just depends on which aesthetic you like more, and which items you could see yourself using the most in the future! Personally, I really like spooky items, so while I probably like the circus wig more (bc it can actually change color, unlike the lily wig) i dont think i'd realistically use it all that often, whereas I very _frequently_ wear halloween / spooky / gothic themed items year round.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 31, 2019)

i feel like the Grim lily cookie is going to have a recolor soon. 
not saying you shouldnt buy the Grim lily cookie. its up to you


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 5, 2019)

I think I have a slight preference for the clothes from the circus cookie, but the decor of the lily cookie (which is sorta weird to me since circuses are kinda my thing, but w/e).


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 14, 2019)

The circus cookie looks amazing, especially at night when you can clearly see the spotlights. I’d say buy it

- - - Post Merge - - -

The circus cookie looks amazing, especially at night when you can clearly see the spotlights. I?d say buy it


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2019)

I'd say circus, the items are actually really cute. If you like goth themes you can go for grim Lily but honestly only thign I'd want form that is the wearable anyway. I'd get the Lily things with stamps if possible, Bob's things are fun!


----------



## Ras (Nov 15, 2019)

Here's how they look if you want to see them in motion:


----------

